# Eggs Benedict



## haroldathampton (Aug 7, 2011)

Going to make my first eggs benedict today.  Any suggestions on doing it correctly?


----------



## Selkie (Aug 7, 2011)

It's all about the Hollandaise - go slow, use a double boiler, not too hot or your egg yokes will scramble... periodically take it off the heat and even add an ice cube if you have to but keep whisking. Everything else will follow.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 7, 2011)

I agree with Selkie, it is all about the Hollandaise sauce!  I cheat and use the blender method.


----------



## Rocklobster (Aug 7, 2011)

Your butter and egg yolks need to be the same temperature before combining.  Nice and steady.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Aug 7, 2011)

I concur with Selkie and Bea, I would add buy the freshest eggs you can find, set a timer for two mins, poach you eggs in gently rolling boiling water for exactly two mins then take out and plunge into water with ice, when the eggs are cold trim off the feathery skirt, prep everything else, put your eggs back into rolling boiling water for 1 min, remove drain on kitchen towel then assemble.


----------



## Saphellae (Aug 7, 2011)

Mm, eggs benedict.  I have never tried making my own sauce.  I am a huge fan of _Béarnaise _sauce instead of hollandaise.. is that wrong  lol.. I just love the parsley.


----------



## Selkie (Aug 7, 2011)

Saphellae said:


> Mm, eggs benedict.  I have never tried making my own sauce.  I am a huge fan of _Béarnaise _sauce instead of hollandaise.. is that wrong  lol.. I just love the parsley.



Whatever floats your boat!


----------



## SherryDAmore (Aug 7, 2011)

I like smoked salmon in place of the Canadian bacon....ummmmmm.


----------



## haroldathampton (Aug 7, 2011)

Well here it is.  Never had it before so not sure what it how it should taste but it taste pretty darn good.


----------



## haroldathampton (Aug 7, 2011)

Ooooo....I tried to add a picture but can't get it to post.


----------



## vitauta (Aug 8, 2011)

Aunt Bea said:


> I agree with Selkie, it is all about the Hollandaise sauce!  I cheat and use the blender method.



could you elaborate on that, aunt bea, please? i'll bet i am the only person in this forum who has never tasted eggs benedict in my life.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 8, 2011)

vitauta said:


> could you elaborate on that, aunt bea, please? i'll bet i am the only person in this forum who has never tasted eggs benedict in my life.



This is the method I use for making Hollandaise sauce.

 Ingredients
    1 large egg yolk
    1 1/2 teaspoons freshly squeezed lemon juice
      Pinch cayenne pepper
      4 tablespoons (1/2 stick) unsalted butter
      1/2 teaspoon kosher salt
  Directions
  Put the egg yolk, lemon juice, and cayenne in a blender. Pulse a couple times to combine.  Put the butter in a small microwave safe bowl and melt in a microwave until just melted. With the blender running, gradually add the melted butter into the egg to make a smooth frothy sauce. If the sauce is very thick, blend in a teaspoon of lukewarm water loosen it up. Season with the salt and serve immediately or keep warm in heat-proof bowl set over hot (but not simmering) water until ready to serve.


----------



## vitauta (Aug 8, 2011)

aunt bea, thanks, sweetie.  i will gather my courage and make your recipe one morning this week.


----------



## pacanis (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks for posting that Bea. I remember seeing a blended resipe a while ago. It seems so much easier than the double broiler thing. Not as easy as a packet of knorr's, but still easy, lol.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 8, 2011)

pacanis said:


> Thanks for posting that Bea. I remember seeing a blended resipe a while ago. It seems so much easier than the double broiler thing. Not as easy as a packet of knorr's, but still easy, lol.




It is really just a blender mayo with butter instead of oil. Sort of


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 8, 2011)

Sounds great, Bea!  C&P.  I did get a packet of PF's rec of Knorr.


----------



## Saphellae (Aug 8, 2011)

OOh yes sometimes we use our home smoked salmon with capers on eggs benedict.. soooo good!


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 8, 2011)

Saphellae said:
			
		

> OOh yes sometimes we use our home smoked salmon with capers on eggs benedict.. soooo good!



How do you smoke your salmon, Saphellae?


----------



## betterthanabox (Aug 9, 2011)

I love eggs Benedict. It's my favorite breakfast by far! I will have to try the blender recipe out soon.


----------



## Zhizara (Aug 9, 2011)

After breaking two batches of HS before getting it right, I found this mock Hollandaise sauce recipe:

1 can cream of chicken soup
1/4 cup mayonaise
1 tsp. lemon juice

Mix and heat.  Good enough for me.  It's nice with cream of asparagus soup too.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 9, 2011)

In a pinch, I've used just mayo with some lemon juice.


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 9, 2011)

I just buy the sauce lol! some things we don't have to make from scratch! I don't buy the pre-packaged stuff, get it freshly made from a deli.


----------



## Selkie (Aug 9, 2011)

Snip 13 said:


> ...get it freshly made from a deli.



You can buy it at a deli!?


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 9, 2011)

Selkie said:


> You can buy it at a deli!?



Our local deli sells freshly made HD sauce, pesto, mayo etc. Made to order. Like sauce take out lol!


----------



## LPBeier (Aug 9, 2011)

What I am about to tell you goes totally against all my training, but it is the way my mother taught me to make hollandaise and it works 99.9% of the time.

Measure 1/2 cup of butter and cut in half (make sure it is cold).  Place two egg yolks and 1 tbsp of lemon juice in a small heavy bottomed pot and mix together.  Add one piece of butter and stir with a fork in the butter on medium to low heat until the butter is completely melted and incorporated.  Add the second piece of butter and keep stirring it in until it is all melted.  Switch to a wooden spoon until it is smooth and thick but not too long or it will separate.  You can always "bring it back" by reheating it and adding more butter if necessary.

(shh, don't tell my culinary instructor! )


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 9, 2011)

LPBeier said:


> What I am about to tell you goes totally against all my training, but it is the way my mother taught me to make hollandaise and it works 99.9% of the time.
> 
> Measure 1/2 cup of butter and cut in half (make sure it is cold).  Place two egg yolks and 1 tbsp of lemon juice in a small heavy bottomed pot and mix together.  Add one piece of butter and stir with a fork in the butter on medium to low heat until the butter is completely melted and incorporated.  Add the second piece of butter and keep stirring it in until it is all melted.  Switch to a wooden spoon until it is smooth and thick but not too long or it will separate.  You can always "bring it back" by reheating it and adding more butter if necessary.
> 
> (shh, don't tell my culinary instructor! )



 LP!!  I'm enough of a maverick .. errr....wild thang, to give that a try.  I think I'll close all the shades in the kitchen first though.  Bruuhaaaaaa.....


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 9, 2011)

Saphellae said:


> Mm, eggs benedict.  I have never tried making my own sauce.  I am a huge fan of _Béarnaise _sauce instead of hollandaise.. is that wrong  lol.. I just love the parsley.



Béarnaise is usually made with tarragon, not parsley.


----------



## vitauta (Aug 9, 2011)

LPBeier said:


> What I am about to tell you goes totally against all my training, but it is the way my mother taught me to make hollandaise and it works 99.9% of the time.
> 
> Measure 1/2 cup of butter and cut in half (make sure it is cold).  Place two egg yolks and 1 tbsp of lemon juice in a small heavy bottomed pot and mix together.  Add one piece of butter and stir with a fork in the butter on medium to low heat until the butter is completely melted and incorporated.  Add the second piece of butter and keep stirring it in until it is all melted.  Switch to a wooden spoon until it is smooth and thick but not too long or it will separate.  You can always "bring it back" by reheating it and adding more butter if necessary.
> 
> (shh, don't tell my culinary instructor! )



and this is a culinary sacrilege because...?


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 9, 2011)

LPBeier said:


> What I am about to tell you goes totally against all my training, but it is the way my mother taught me to make hollandaise and it works 99.9% of the time.
> 
> Measure 1/2 cup of butter and cut in half (make sure it is cold).  Place two egg yolks and 1 tbsp of lemon juice in a small heavy bottomed pot and mix together.  Add one piece of butter and stir with a fork in the butter on medium to low heat until the butter is completely melted and incorporated.  Add the second piece of butter and keep stirring it in until it is all melted.  Switch to a wooden spoon until it is smooth and thick but not too long or it will separate.  You can always "bring it back" by reheating it and adding more butter if necessary.
> 
> (shh, don't tell my culinary instructor! )



You bad bad women! 
Best not tell you about how I sometimes buy cakes from Woolworths and put them in my own cake tins when someone asks me to bake a cake and I'm not in the mood  I decorate the plain icing and pass it off as my own 
Mostly for bake sale at my kids school, those darn PTA moms are such snobs!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 9, 2011)

In the winter time I make many things that resemble eggs benedict on Sunday mornings, but I seldom make the real thing.

One of the best is to use a package of frozen creamed spinach instead of the Hollandaise.

I have used cheese sauce, salsa, and marinara.  I also have used a large mushroom cap, bacon or a small steak in place of the ham.  The only real constant is the poached egg.  It really depends on whats in the fridg. and how deep the snow is.


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 9, 2011)

Aunt Bea said:


> In the winter time I make many things that resemble eggs benedict on Sunday mornings, but I seldom make the real thing.
> 
> One of the best is to use a package of frozen creamed spinach instead of the Hollandaise.
> 
> I have used cheese sauce, salsa, and marinara.  I also have used a large mushroom cap, bacon or a small steak in place of the ham.  The only real constant is the poached egg.  It really depends on whats in the fridg. and how deep the snow is.



Love Eggs Benedict with creamed spinach! Yum  With crispy bacon!
I've never tried the salsa will give it a go. It's also good with a potato cake in place of the muffin and cheddar sauce on top.


----------



## ChefJune (Aug 9, 2011)

Saphellae said:


> Mm, eggs benedict. I have never tried making my own sauce. I am a huge fan of _Béarnaise _sauce instead of hollandaise.. is that wrong  lol.. I just love the parsley.


 
when you're making it, you can do it however you want!


----------



## ChefJune (Aug 9, 2011)

Aunt Bea said:


> In the winter time I make many things that resemble eggs benedict on Sunday mornings, but I seldom make the real thing.
> 
> One of the best is to use a package of frozen creamed spinach instead of the Hollandaise.
> 
> I have used cheese sauce, salsa, and marinara. I also have used a large mushroom cap, bacon or a small steak in place of the ham. The only real constant is the poached egg. It really depends on whats in the fridg. and how deep the snow is.


 
Did you know that each one of those variations (and a few others, as well) all have their own names?  Egg "something-or-Other?"  Don't recall what they all are, but when you sub an artichoke bottom for the English Muffin, it becomes Eggs Sardou.  With Spinach, it's Eggs Florentine. When you sub salmon for the Canadian bacon, it becomes Eggs Royale. with Lobster, it's called Lobster Benedict. And if you don't find a name for the variation you like best, you can make one up yourself!


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 9, 2011)

ChefJune said:


> Did you know that each one of those variations (and a few others, as well) all have their own names?  Egg "something-or-Other?"  Don't recall what they all are, but when you sub an artichoke bottom for the English Muffin, it becomes Eggs Sardou.  With Spinach, it's Eggs Florentine. When you sub salmon for the Canadian bacon, it becomes Eggs Royale. with Lobster, it's called Lobster Benedict. And if you don't find a name for the variation you like best, you can make one up yourself!



Thank you CJ, been trying to remember what it was called with Spinach. Eggs Forentine! It was driving me nuts


----------



## LPBeier (Aug 9, 2011)

vitauta said:


> and this is a culinary sacrilege because...?


Because Hollandaise is a very sacred sauce in the culinary world and it must be made a "certain way".  

It is funny, if I just want a little Hollandaise for an eggs benny I use my Mom's method but if I am doing it for guests or catering I revert back to my training


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 9, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> Béarnaise is usually made with tarragon, not parsley.



Ahh Haa. Thanks Andy.........now I know why I can't stand Bearnaise sauce.!


----------



## betterthanabox (Aug 9, 2011)

Snip 13 said:


> I've never tried the salsa will give it a go. It's also good with a potato cake in place of the muffin and cheddar sauce on top.



Potato Cake and Cheese sauce!! Why didn't I think about that.


----------



## babetoo (Aug 9, 2011)

i make a yummy breakfast our of english muffins, fried egg, creamed spinach and cheese. oops forgot the Canadian bacon. what would we call that?


----------



## pacanis (Aug 9, 2011)

babetoo said:


> i make a yummy breakfast our of english muffins, fried egg, creamed spinach and cheese. oops forgot the Canadian bacon. what would we call that?


 
Well, if you hadn't forgotten the Canadian bacon, I would call it an egg mcmuffin florentine


----------



## Janet H (Aug 9, 2011)

Here's a pretty good video.

‪Hollandaise Sauce‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 10, 2011)

betterthanabox said:


> Potato Cake and Cheese sauce!! Why didn't I think about that.



No need to think when you have DC


----------



## binny (Aug 10, 2011)

Smoked salmon and rostis go well with eggs benedict aswell as some chopped chives ontop


----------



## PattY1 (Aug 11, 2011)

LPBeier said:


> What I am about to tell you goes totally against all my training, but it is the way my mother taught me to make hollandaise and it works 99.9% of the time.
> 
> Measure 1/2 cup of butter and cut in half (make sure it is cold).  Place two egg yolks and 1 tbsp of lemon juice in a small heavy bottomed pot and mix together.  Add one piece of butter and stir with a fork in the butter on medium to low heat until the butter is completely melted and incorporated.  Add the second piece of butter and keep stirring it in until it is all melted.  Switch to a wooden spoon until it is smooth and thick but not too long or it will separate.  You can always "bring it back" by reheating it and adding more butter if necessary.
> 
> (shh, don't tell my culinary instructor! )



Ok, I don't make this so I don't understand, What is the big problem with this recipe??


----------



## PattY1 (Aug 11, 2011)

Kayelle said:


> Ahh Haa. Thanks Andy.........now I know why I can't stand Bearnaise sauce.!




Yeah that, I don't like tarragon either.


----------



## PattY1 (Aug 11, 2011)

Janet H said:


> Here's a pretty good video.
> 
> ‪Hollandaise Sauce‬‏ - YouTube




Knorr, here I come.


----------



## msmofet (Aug 11, 2011)

I cheat - I use Knorr's for the hollandaise sauce and poach pods for the eggs. We like it.


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 11, 2011)

msmofet said:


> I cheat - I use Knorr's for the hollandaise sauce and poach pods for the eggs. We like it.



Yet another purdy picture, MsM.  
By "poach pods", do you mean those silicone cups I saw the other day?  If so, they sure make perfect looking poached eggs!  How exactly do you use them?


----------



## msmofet (Aug 11, 2011)

Kayelle said:


> Yet another purdy picture, MsM.
> By "poach pods", do you mean those silicone cups I saw the other day? If so, they sure make perfect looking poached eggs! How exactly do you use them?


 Thank you. Yes silicone cups. I spray them with pam then crack egg into the cup. Bring a pot of water to a boil then lower to simmer float the pods and cover pot. Simmer about 3 minutes then remove pods and pop out the egg.


----------



## vitauta (Aug 11, 2011)

msmofet said:


> Thank you. Yes silicone cups. I spray them with pam then crack egg into the cup. Bring a pot of water to a boil then lower to simmer float the pods and cover pot. Simmer about 3 minutes then remove pods and pop out the egg.



i believe you've sold some silicone poach pods, msmofet, with your fabulous looking eggs benedict pics.  can it possibly taste as marvelous as it looks there in that picture?


----------



## msmofet (Aug 11, 2011)

vitauta said:


> i believe you've sold some silicone poach pods, msmofet, with your fabulous looking eggs benedict pics. can it possibly taste as marvelous as it looks there in that picture?


 Thank you. They taste pretty darn good. The yolk is nice and runny if you don't overcook them.


----------



## bakechef (Aug 12, 2011)

I need to get some of those poach pods.  I do it the old fashioned way, and I can't say that it is worth the effort.  One of my favorite breakfasts is "eggs on toast", my grandmother used to make this for us as kids, just poached eggs (she used a metal egg poacher) on buttered toast.  She wasn't a fussy cook, she was more of a slam together type of cook.  She would butter the toast by mashing the heck out of it, often buttering her hand in the process 

Eggs on toast is a comfort food that brings me back to my childhood.


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 12, 2011)

I use my egg poaching pan, it has place to put the water in, 4 little egg cups that go on top and  I can make 4 eggs at a time. Easy!


----------



## bakechef (Aug 12, 2011)

Snip 13 said:


> I use my egg poaching pan, it has place to put the water in, 4 little egg cups that go on top and  I can make 4 eggs at a time. Easy!



That's what my grandma had!


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 12, 2011)

bakechef said:


> That's what my grandma had!



It was my Grandma's  It still looks new, she looked after her things well but you still get them


----------



## Selkie (Aug 12, 2011)

For poached eggs, I use a $10.50 T-Fal non-stick 3-egg poaching pan that wipes clean with a damp cloth.


----------



## vitauta (Aug 12, 2011)

Janet H said:


> Here's a pretty good video.
> 
> ‪Hollandaise Sauce‬‏ - YouTube



i watched this video on making hollandaise sauce, along with several others yesterday, including one by chef nathan, half-naked (beer gut and all).  i must say, i'm not inclined to attempt cooking this sauce again, using the approved, authentic methods i observed.  no matter how fast and furious i whisked my eggs, they still managed to scramble together in one quick flash of a moment, right in front of my very vigilant, unsuspecting eyes.... i will, however, buy a couple of those poaching pods....


----------



## ChefJune (Aug 12, 2011)

msmofet said:


> I cheat - I use Knorr's for the hollandaise sauce and poach pods for the eggs. We like it.


 
Those look wonderful! 

I am sure you are in the company of hundreds, if not thousands of restaurants who use the same "techniques!"


----------



## msmofet (Aug 12, 2011)

ChefJune said:


> Those look wonderful!
> 
> I am sure you are in the company of hundreds, if not thousands of restaurants who use the same "techniques!"


 Thank you cj


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 12, 2011)

vitauta said:


> i watched this video on making hollandaise sauce, along with several others yesterday, including one by chef nathan, half-naked (beer gut and all).  i must say, i'm not inclined to attempt cooking this sauce again, using the approved, authentic methods i observed.  no matter how fast and furious i whisked my eggs, they still managed to scramble together in one quick flash of a moment, right in front of my very vigilant, unsuspecting eyes.... i will, however, buy a couple of those poaching pods....



 @ vitauta.  There is the the answer why LP's mom's method could be earth shattering!! 



LPBeier said:


> What I am about to tell you goes totally against  all my training, but it is the way my mother taught me to make  hollandaise and it works 99.9% of the time.
> 
> Measure 1/2 cup of butter and cut in half (make sure it is cold).  Place  two egg yolks and 1 tbsp of lemon juice in a small heavy bottomed pot  and mix together.  Add one piece of butter and stir with a fork in the  butter on medium to low heat until the butter is completely melted and  incorporated.  Add the second piece of butter and keep stirring it in  until it is all melted.  Switch to a wooden spoon until it is smooth and  thick but not too long or it will separate.  You can always "bring it  back" by reheating it and adding more butter if necessary.
> 
> (shh, don't tell my culinary instructor! )


----------



## bakechef (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm gonna try LP's method.  I haven't bothered to make it in a while, but that looks easy enough for even me to do in the morning while still half asleep, (I'm not a morning pwrson, lol.)


----------

